# Como Instalar o Compiz-Fusion-0.7.4

## thiagofanfoni

Olá , gostaria de saber como instalar o Compiz-Fusion-0.7.4 no Gentoo , estou com problemas para compila-lo e não sei onde econtrar os ebuilds para ele.

Obriagado

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

tenta isto :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion

----------

## thiagofanfoni

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Boas,
> 
> tenta isto :
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion

 

Boas ... isso instala a versão 0.6.0 , eu quero a 0.7.4 , eu estou usando essa versão que eu isntalei via emerge , eu queria a nova com mais efeitos e estou com problemas com o package config na hora em que eu compilo , eu não consigo dizer que as dependencias foram satisfeitas

----------

## baldeante

 *thiagofanfoni wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   Boas,
> 
> tenta isto :
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion 
> ...

 

Eu presumi que estivesses a querer instalar de raiz, ou seja, que não tivesse nenhuma versão instalada e como dou preferência as versões que estão no portage localizei apenas um howto ...

Veja se esta no portage com USE="~x86" emerge compiz-fusion -uD --newuse -pv

----------

## thiagofanfoni

 *baldeante wrote:*   

>  *thiagofanfoni wrote:*    *baldeante wrote:*   Boas,
> 
> tenta isto :
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion 
> ...

 

hehehe ... blzzz ... não tem o ebuild dele no /usr/portage/x11-wm/compiz-fusion , só tem da versão 0.60 , eu queria instalar a partir do source , só que eu estou com problemas para dizer ao pkg_config que todas as dependencias foram sanadas.

Eu sei que no bugzilla tem o ebuild só que eu não consigo instalar e não entendi o esquema do portage overlays , ta funcionando , usei o layman como no wiki , mas .... ainda não consigo instalar

Eu não gosto de instalar os pacotes da maneira que você disse (utilizando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") , pois quando você vai dar um emerge -DuaeN world , ele acaba zuando e parando a instalação , eu costumo colocar o nome do pacote em /etc/portage/package.keywords , que eu acho que funciona melhor.

Mesmo assim obrigado =)

----------

